
Apple is too damned big - sndean
https://qz.com/973920/apple-aapl-earnings-even-apples-smallest-business-segment-is-the-size-of-a-fortune-500-company/
======
Network2020
As noted by the article, the largest segment of Apples revenue comes from
services, and that segment is going to decrease within the next few years. The
"Apple Tax" will be the downfall of Apple (and the "Google Tax" of Android).
Apple is sacrificing long-term profit for short-term. It seems that it is
rather hard to make a good amount of money at the moment when your customers
sign up through the App Store.

Apple Developer Program = $99 annually (or Developer Enterprise Program = 299
annually)

30% cut of one-time, in-app purchases for content and digital goods.

30% first-year and 15% second-year cut of in-app subscription purchases.

Add in the cost of development, overhead, taxes and anything else and it is
really hard to make money selling at the pricing rate that the majority of
people are willing to pay for an app.

This would explain why many companies are shifting to creating apps where
someone has to already be a member to use it. I'm just waiting for Apple to
decide to change the terms to include physical product sales. That's when the
ish is really going to hit the fan.

------
orionblastar
Split them up to Apple Macintosh and Apple Mobile, open source iOS and MacOS
so other companies can use them.

The Baby Jobs.

